

56 Things from One More Thing - insights for app devs - hamey
http://www.bonobolabs.com/56-things-from-one-more-thing/

======
crymer11
Anyone know anything about DMCA Guardian? I've never heard of them. I
definitely can understand how a company like this could be useful, but I'd
worry about the means they use for enforcement.

